# Hello future Brothers



## timd24 (May 30, 2011)

Just saying hi from Rhode Island and looking so forward to thisnext and exciting journey. Hopefully I can contribute and earn the right and priveledge of calling you all my Brothers!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 31, 2011)

timd24 said:


> Just saying hi from Rhode Island and looking so forward to thisnext and exciting journey. Hopefully I can contribute and earn the right and priveledge of calling you all my Brothers!



Welcome to the forums.  Have you talked to a lodge about petitioning for membership yet?  Good luck on starting out your new journey!


----------



## Geeksgalore (May 31, 2011)

If you have been initiated then you are a brother.  As soon as you are initiated you are a Mason.



timd24 said:


> Just saying hi from Rhode Island and looking so forward to thisnext and exciting journey. Hopefully I can contribute and earn the right and priveledge of calling you all my Brothers!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 31, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## JTM (Jun 2, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 2, 2011)

Rhode Island?  We'll just call it far north Texas!  ;-)  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Beathard (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome we even like our yankee brothers in here. 8)


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome to the boards.  I love that airport in Providence.


----------

